# 2012 Yamaha 225 SHO Engine Break-In



## shallowader (Jul 11, 2009)

Just recently purchased a 2012 Yamaha 225 SHO. Was wondering is there a documented Yamaha engine breakin period or is it left up to the dealer to advise. Interested in anyone that has done this.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Listen to the dealer, but I can tell you it's pretty much run 'em like you're going to use it. Even with the Yamaha tech in the loop, the tech and dealer had my 4.2 bumping off the limiter before I even took delivery in the quest for the right prop. When I signed the paperwork, it had 3.7 hours on it and a good amount of that was running hard. 

I believe there is a break-in however I have yet to see a rep actually foot-stomp the importance. Normally it's a take it easy the first hour or two to make sure nothing is wrong and then run it normal. 

When I had the 2-stroke, different story. I had a planned out 10 hour break-in period that was something like nothing above 3k RPM the first hour varying RPM's every 5-10 minutes. Then in hour 3 it was up to a max continuous of 4k RPM with short bursts to WOT not longer than 10 seconds. 

You get the idea. 

My advice, run it normal and maintain it! You might want to PM RedfishAndy and ask him - he's a certified Yammie Tech and won't steer you wrong.

Oh yeah, CONGRATS! You're gonna love that SHO


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

diddo on the above post. Just make sure you do the 30hr service on it.


----------



## shallowader (Jul 11, 2009)

So can you tell me what the do on the 30 hr check?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

You should have gotten a booklet with all the break-in instructions inside.........


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

oil change and replace lower unit gaskets. there is a thread on it here somewhere.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

shallowader said:


> Just recently purchased a 2012 Yamaha 225 SHO. Was wondering is there a documented Yamaha engine breakin period or is it left up to the dealer to advise. Interested in anyone that has done this.


Did the dealer not give an owner's manual when you bought the motor?


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

There is a 10 hour break in you better adhere to or you could void warranty. And the first service is at 20 hours. this info is in the owners manual. http://www.yamaha-motor.com/assets/...-91_VMAXSHO_All_6CD-1000001--Current_1803.pdf


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Thought it was a 20 hour checkup... Guess that is possibly subjective to the dealer, but I believe Yammie says 20. Change out lower unit fluid (and the little gasket), replace engine oil and that's about it. Don't even think the oil filter is replaced. 

The 20 hour (or 30?) is one of those chekcups that if you keep your receipt and do the work yourself, it's easy to do and some will... But my only word of caution is on a new motor sometimes it is best to return it to the dealer where an authorized tech with the computer hookups does the work should something go wrong in that first 100 hours. Chances are they will not even hook up the computer, just one of those better safe than sorry scenarios where you are giving the dealer the ability to back you up because you took it to them. 

Just my .02..


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

The owners manuel also says......DO NOT run the motor when flushing.
I know of two people that were running thier motors when flushing with the hose adapters. According to the Yamaha owners manual, that is the wrong thing to do.
I sure wish someone would make a nose intake flushing ear muff.
I have always prefered to run my motors when flushing.


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> The owners manuel also says......DO NOT run the motor when flushing.
> I know of two people that were running thier motors when flushing with the hose adapters. According to the Yamaha owners manual, that is the wrong thing to do.
> I sure wish someone would make a nose intake flushing ear muff.
> I have always prefered to run my motors when flushing.


http://http://outboardparts1.com/yam/11MPC4/10.pdf

MAR-FLUSH-ER-VF


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FAT TIRE said:


> There is a 10 hour break in you better adhere to or you could void warranty. And the first service is at 20 hours. this info is in the owners manual. http://www.yamaha-motor.com/assets/...-91_VMAXSHO_All_6CD-1000001--Current_1803.pdf


x2.. follow the break in... 10 hours of ups and downs... it was a pain but won't be any issue. Do not drive it like you stole it from the get go. You can have problems such as "making oil", etc.

I flush mine running- attach and run hose until water is coming out of motor, then start motor.



ReelWork said:


> Listen to the dealer, but I can tell you it's pretty much run 'em like you're going to use it. Even with the Yamaha tech in the loop, the tech and dealer had my 4.2 bumping off the limiter before I even took delivery in the quest for the right prop. When I signed the paperwork, it had 3.7 hours on it and a good amount of that was running hard.
> 
> I believe there is a break-in however I have yet to see a rep actually foot-stomp the importance. Normally it's a take it easy the first hour or two to make sure nothing is wrong and then run it normal.
> 
> ...


do you run a SHO?


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> x2..* follow the break in... 10 hours of ups and downs... it was a pain but won't be any issue. Do not drive it like you stole it from the get go. You can have problems such as "making oil", etc.*
> 
> I flush mine running- attach and run hose until water is coming out of motor, then start motor.
> 
> do you run a SHO?


this is exactly what I was told by Yamaha and Sport Marine. I was also told that a dealer experimented with different break in methods/times based on the "run it like you are going to use it" mentality and that didn't work...2 times 2 different engines made oil. When done like the factory states to a "T" after the 10 hour break in the motor was "bullet proof" and didn't have 1 single issue.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

spotsndots said:


> this is exactly what I was told by Yamaha and Sport Marine. I was also told that a dealer experimented with different break in methods/times based on the "run it like you are going to use it" mentality and that didn't work...2 times 2 different engines made oil. When done like the factory states to a "T" after the 10 hour break in the motor was "bullet proof" and didn't have 1 single issue.


Yep.. if you do not break it in right, the rings might not form correctly something or another.. i am no technical motor guy.

This is what I googled:

"Making Oil:

the only way for fuel to get in the oil is to leak past the rings.

If fuel is leaking past the rings then your gonna need a new power head, pistons and rings."


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Ring problems and not reaching operating temperature usually cause making oil more than anything (it's about tolerances). Also rings don't just move around either, but as stated do need to reach normal operating temperature along with all the other motor parts. Fuel leaking past the rings might possibly indicate a bigger problem going on like a malfunctioning fuel pump, ECU or thermostat. Could be excess fuel being dumped trying to warm up the motor or during excessive trolling or if a T-Stat is bad it can keep the temp too low and not get the motor up to temperature. 

Do you break in your new car? Most will say "nope" to that also. You run it like you always do.. Not saying breaking in is wrong at all either. I'd prefer to follow a break-in, but most techs I have run across say take it easy the first hour, run it harder the 2nd and then run it normal. Vary those RPM's until 10 hours is reached. 

One rule that applies to about any motor is make sure it is warmed up before running hard - i.e. at or near WOT. 


J - 4.2, yes. It's the same motor.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

the same?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> the same?


Yes, block is pretty much identical. SHO has mechanical controls vice electronic shift/throttle and the 20" lower unit. Even the cowlings are interchangeable.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

so a SHO 225 and a F300 are the same? I wasn't aware of that. Interesting.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Yes, as far as the blocks are concerned - they are all using the same 4.2 liter blocks.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I did decide to see how hard it was to change my oil myself on my 250 sho so did it today in about 20 min. Much easier then doing a car. Used a vacum oil drain pump, spun a new filter and added 7 quarts of yamalube 4m and simple as can be. Cool part is that Yamaha puts a lip under the filter that catches all of the filter oil when you spin it off carefully so had zero spills.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Whenever I broke mine in, I started off slow, getting up in like 1-2 inches of water. I gradually built up speed up to a max of 220 to 230 MPH before I ran it wide open for extended periods of time. Now that it's broken in properly I can go almost 300 MPH and get up in less than an inch. I love my SHO.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Whenever I broke mine in, I started off slow, getting up in like 1-2 inches of water. I gradually built up speed up to a max of 220 to 230 MPH before I ran it wide open for extended periods of time. Now that it's broken in properly I can go almost 300 MPH and get up in less than an inch. I love my SHO.


You're clearly not propped correctly. :rotfl:


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I think I could only get 180 MPH if it weren't for the cowling. 



LOL


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

ReelWork said:


> Yes, as far as the blocks are concerned - they are all using the same 4.2 liter blocks.


Infamous knows exactly which buttons with his trollng.

My Zuk 250SS and the DF300 are the same block, i would not consider them the same motor. Mechanically they are close, but outboards are viewed like a whole vehicle. The cummins in a pickup is not the same as in a sportfisher, even if the same block.

The ECM/Lower unit are different, and make up *alot* of the performance increases. I am certain this is the same with the SHO. Ie: Crescent LU, different fuel curves.

I would think the F300 is geared towards the offshore crowds, which have much different expectations that the average SHO crowd. Long midrange cruises over high rpm routes, and i would believe thier fuel mapping reflects this. However i have been wrong before and will be again.

So no, not the same motor.

Cant believe the butthurt in some of the SHO threads. WOW.


----------



## shallowader (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replys and insight into my new VMax SHO 225. I have another question for you guys. In the Yamaha service manual provider by FatTire a few replys ago it shows on page 44 a tip regarding adding a 10 micron fuel filter. The picture looks like the filter is in the engine compartment. Is that the way they come or is the general area still in the bilge area for fuel/water seperator?


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

shallowader said:


> Thanks for the replys and insight into my new VMax SHO 225. I have another question for you guys. In the Yamaha service manual provider by FatTire a few replys ago it shows on page 44 a tip regarding adding a 10 micron fuel filter. The picture looks like the filter is in the engine compartment. Is that the way they come or is the general area still in the bilge area for fuel/water seperator?


I have to ask again - did you get an owner's manual with the motor?


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

A 10 micron is required by Yamaha on all new installations. Not having one or a certified Yamaha dealer Pre-Delivery Inspection ("PDI") could effect your warranty.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

THe 10 micron HAS TO BE a Yamaha filter according to my Yamaha service tech.
My new boat came with an aftermarket filter and before Yamaha service tech would do the pre-delivery inspection, he changed out the filter.


----------



## shallowader (Jul 11, 2009)

Have not received boat or motor yet, so no service manuals. Going by what was provided on here. I'm trying to do all my homework prior to delivery to make sure I rig it correctly.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

fattyflattie said:


> Infamous knows exactly which buttons with his trollng.
> 
> My Zuk 250SS and the DF300 are the same block, i would not consider them the same motor. Mechanically they are close, but outboards are viewed like a whole vehicle. The cummins in a pickup is not the same as in a sportfisher, even if the same block.
> 
> ...


Huh? Trolling as in trying to ruin a post? Do you suggest to drive a SHO like you mean to use from day one or break it in through a 10 hour period? I didn't get that answer out of any of your post, which would answer the original posters question.

And have you broke in a sho before? The original poster asked input from people who have broken in sho's, not suzukis.

I see alot of "I" in your post assuming stuff and no yamaha says from you. try again later.

And I will say, the 250 and 225 SHO would be the same motor, same computer. You cannot however put a F300 computer in a 250 SHO like you can put a 250 SHO computer into a 225 SHO without any other modifications done. So no, they are not the same motors.. talking entire motor, not block..


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

shallowader said:


> Have not received boat or motor yet, so no service manuals. Going by what was provided on here. I'm trying to do all my homework prior to delivery to make sure I rig it correctly.


Ahhh, OK. That's reasonable. However, PLEASE do yourself a favor and read that manual before you run the engine. It's less than 100 pages. You can read it in 30 mins. It will answer all of your basic question - "what is the break in". - "service intervals" - " can I run the engine on the flush out adapter". You get the idea. The information on the Internet forums is unreliable - could be a Yamaha rep writing advice - BUT, it could just as easily be just some guy with an opinion - accurate or not. Even the advice of Jo-Bob Supermechanic from the mega-Yammie dealer can be flawed. The manufacturer's publications are gospel. Significant expense worth doing it right. Stick wight he published Yamaha guidance.

Thanks for indulging my rant. I have one of those engines (250). The Yamaha prescribed break in is no big deal - do it. Good motor - your going to like it!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Sound advice right there! ^^


----------

